# 2 Canadian soldiers die in vehicle rollover



## RackMaster (Jan 7, 2008)

> *2 Canadian soldiers die in vehicle rollover*
> 
> 
> *Last Updated:   Monday, January  7, 2008 | 12:36 AM ET   *
> ...



RIP Brothers!


----------



## ROS (Jan 7, 2008)

Godspeed.


----------



## Operator (Jan 9, 2008)

Godspeed indeed. This kind of tragedy is so unnecessary :/


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 9, 2008)

Rest Peacefully Warriors


----------



## Mikko1208 (Jan 9, 2008)

Rest In Peace...


----------



## car (Jan 9, 2008)

We lose _way_ more Soldiers to vehicle accidents than to combat. 

RIP, brothers.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn.  Rest in Peace, thoughts are with your families and Brothers.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 9, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 9, 2008)

Rest In Peace..


----------



## tova (Jan 9, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 9, 2008)

RIP Soldiers

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------

